# Addition of fish type with Green Spotted Puffer



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I know that some do suggest keeping a GSP by themselves, but I have one juvenile in a 68 gallon (marine) all by himself, and really want something else.

I'd like to try one Blue Damsel. Does anyone have suggestions? If I float the fish and the puffer doesn't seem interested, is that a good sign? I really don't want any fish to be killed. 

Or, should I get another young GSP? I'm open to suggestions!

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Get a fish big enough that does not fit in his mouth, nor will it fit as he gets older.
Auriga Butterflyfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Pakistan Butterflyfish
Dwarf/Zebra Lionfish
Tropical Fish for Brackish Aquariums: Ruby Scat
Tropical Fish for Brackish Aquariums: Mono Sebae

Just to name a few that would work.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Get a fish big enough that does not fit in his mouth, nor will it fit as he gets older.
> Auriga Butterflyfish
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Pakistan Butterflyfish
> Dwarf/Zebra Lionfish
> ...


On the Lionfish, I know that Puffers will have a tendency to nip at long, elegant fins. That might not be a good fit for this tankmate.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Porcs and Doggs do nip, not to sure that the GSP does.


----------

